# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Austrolebias nigripinnis

## Gloup-Gloup

Hi can some one have a picture of this population of A. nigripinnis MSL 99/02

And some one can tell me what is the best time to dry the eggs ( numbers of week ), and also is this species make a good ratio in male and female subject because I got 7 frys and 3 looks in bad shape and with 4 in goods shape

I hope I will have a couple

Thanks

Marc P.
Gloup-Gloup
Montreal,Quebec
Canada


.

----------

